# Lake Erie walleye



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking for who here fishes for lake erie walleye. I fish in the huron/cranberry area. Im looking for some guys to go this year out on the big lake. Last year was the first year that i went out and I am hooked. I would like to have some guys to go with in the yaks on a regular basis. Going after some small mouth would be a good time too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OH MY......HMMMMM..INTERESTING...


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

count me in. Live in Avon area and fished Avon pt from a kayak last summer


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

A few of us like Sherrod Park 
Nice area to launch from also .
Time allowing I'm in for some eyes also


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm down. I camp at East Harbor and Kelley's Island a lot. I would be up for a group trip.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice, yeah I have fished off sherrod park for the night bite in a gas boat, nice area do you launch from the park it's self? There is a nice little park in Huron I found to that I think I'll try to launch from this year.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I plan on doing some east harbor fishing as well I hear lots about bass and bluegills over there.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Got us a plan glad there is some interest now the ice just needs to melt


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

The "fever" is so bad took the kayak out Saturday from Sheffield Lake launch for a little paddle towards Lorain.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds good let me know when


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Ice will be gone before we know it. I better work some overtime to buy that dry suit I been looking at.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I am over on east side of S. Lake but always fishing Lorain harbor so let me know. I am out usually 4-5 times a week. Gonna be searching for the muskies again hoping to get into them again.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Still Hookinn said:


> Ice will be gone before we know it. I better work some overtime to buy that dry suit I been looking at.


You really dont need it!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I would catch less grief at home if I get one. But I guess going out with more people would help,,, muskies now that I'm in for. S lake ?


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ive been wanting to launch from Sherrod park for a while but I usually just end up launching in the river or the main street beach. There is pretty good smallmouth just off the light house there. It would be fun to meet up with some guys for a walleye trip around there.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Still Hookinn said:


> I would catch less grief at home if I get one. But I guess going out with more people would help,,, muskies now that I'm in for. S lake ?


sheffield lake


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes we have launched right from Sherrod park. We drove down to the beach area on the right hand side and unload .


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

im in... have done very well out that way.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have considered doing this but.......... i have a sit inside style of kayak. Afraid if i turtle out in Erie, would be pretty much screwed. Guess my thinking is that it would require a SOT with the scuppers at the very least to get out on the big water? Does anyone take a sit inside type out on Erie?


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

attica my buddy has a sit in and he uses it on the lake, I have seen him out in some decent sized waves. I don't think they are as safe as SOT but in the right conditions you should be fine.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Saw 2 guys one morning by cedar point when we were talking the big boat out, and there was just a kayak with a guy in it, next to it was a head and when we looked closer there was the tip of another kayak next to it that was sunk and they were talking it the 100 yards to shore. That was enough for me, got a cuda 14 the next spring. Safety in numbers and experience though.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is the exact situation i would like to avoid. I have been out on windy days at some reservoirs and my sit-in is plenty stable, but i am counting my pennies and window shopping online for a wider body SOT...... i mean i am working today, yep.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

There are some nice yaks on here for sale all the time, in the market place


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a FeelFree Lure13.5 still for Sale $900


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

I am an hour and a half away but have always wanted to fish the big pond. Wife will only let me go if I don't go alone so let me know and I would love to tag along.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Got it


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I was on the lake yesterday for a bit. Very nice to get the old slayer out for a paddle.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Count me in. Had a fun day in April last year catching big smallies on blade baits out of Sherod Park.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Ooh. Count me in for that one too bobcat. I'd love to catch big smallies


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Now we're talking


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tuesday 3/8/16 
JUST IN: The Coast Guard is assisting Erie Township police in a search for a missing man on Lake Erie.

The man apparently went kayaking Monday and hasn't been seen since.

Erie Michigan is just over the line from Toledo.


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got my Tarpon 120 over the weekend and will be getting it registered after work today(along with my fishing license.) I did a ton of fishing from my 8ft PoS, but never dared take it on Erie. Though I always thought about it...

The launch spots you guys are talking about are 1h30min or so from me, but I'd definitely be interested in joining.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Tuesday 3/8/16
> JUST IN: The Coast Guard is assisting Erie Township police in a search for a missing man on Lake Erie.
> 
> The man apparently went kayaking Monday and hasn't been seen since.
> ...


Boat found, no boater. 
RIP


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Boat found, no boater.
> RIP


Live while you can.........he died in love with what he was doing


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

heard a good report from the cranberry area 15 fow recently, walleye pulling cranks


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Would like to try slow trolling on Erie in the next few weeks.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I fish out of Cranberry and have made trips to Kelly's Island. I'm looking to expand my horizons a bit. Anybody go out by magee marsh/ turtle creek/ Davis Besse area? I hope to scope out the launch situation soon.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

There were 5 that launched from cawtaba on Sat that all limited a mile from shore.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

Interesting. Would that be on the Catawba State Park or east harbor? It looks like a 1-2 mile haul to get outside of the breakwall from I'm itching to get out, but am waiting on my insurance plan to arrive (radio and drysuit). Did you end up picking one up? I just ordered the Stohlquist Amp dry suit from Outdoorplay which should arrive within the next week. I went with Stohlquist because it was a good deal and because Kokatat's site says shipping may take 2-3 weeks and most retailers ship them directly from the manufacturer. It's worth looking into if you are still in the market. Still pricey and very bright colors, but at least I'll be visible.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Cawtaba is right there half Mile paddle around the corner to where they were fishing, but the fish will be a little more scattered now. Yea I ended up with a stohlquist from Austin kayak 400 with a zipper in front and one to pee out of. The boost suit had no relief zipper and the main zipper was behind the shoulders. Amazon was 100 more for the same suit


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is anyone going out on Erie yet, or is it still too cold? I'm itching to get the new kayak out and up to Erie need to try it out chasing walleye, perch, smallies...


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Very muddy and lot of fecal matter floating around near shoreline at this time.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Just remember that at this time last year the ice was just barely gone so we have time.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I would be up for a jigging trip to the reefs with anyone if the wind ever lays down.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

If you're going up, just make sure you have a quality dry suit guys. If you go in without one, you're not coming back out this time of year. If you don't have the equipment, it is worth your investment. No fish is worth your life!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Austin kayak $400


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Is a drysuit replay necessary? Would neoprene waders and a waterproof jacket do the trick?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Lots of people do it but I just went on the safe side anyway, haven't used it yet. I guess we would have to ask someone who has went in with nobody around in cold water and 3 foot waves. Better safe than sorry I figure.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

neoprene waders = fill with icy cold water and sink. Waders are probably the worst thing you can wear this time of year in my opinion.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

2nd that, they'll keep you warm while you're in your yak but if you tip you're in big trouble


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Also lake Erie only has 1 shore to go back to, not surrounded by land like small lakes, the waves that are good to fish in are usually with a South wind for a yak so your paddling a mile against the wind in 2 fit waves, while hypothermia is setting in.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

What about a wetsuit? Dry suit for a once a year or so trip seems extreme.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I picked up a Kokatat Supernova angler for $522.


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone venturing out yet for jigging? I've heard that it is usually closer to shore, and this weekends forecast looks great.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought I would put my 2 cents in. I am by no means an expert on cold water paddling but I have done some research and I know my limits. Everyone considering cold water paddling (under 70 degrees water temp) should check out coldwatersafety.org for tips and cautions on cold water. As for the dry suit, it is some insurance. If you check out Exploding the Waders of Death myth by Jim Sammons on YouTube you can get some understanding of what you could be facing. Remember Cotton Kills. I never wear any cotton items at all, not even socks. Dress for the water temp not the air, starting with a wicking base layer then warmth layers of polyester and fleece clothing. Keep in mind that most of us paddle around 2-3 miles an hour. If you are 1 mile out from shore that means your are around 30 minute to land. There may or may not be a house near to get inside to warm up in. A lot of the homes at this time a year are empty so always carry a dry bag with a change of warm clothing (now you can wear the warm cotton clothing), some hand, toe and body warmers and fire making material. There is safety in groups and practice your re-entry techniques before you need them. I can tell you that doing a re-entry in warn water without a PFD on is way different than in cold water with one on. I Never go out in cold water without a PFD on, my VHF ship to shore radio with fresh batteries, a flare gun, water dye and whistle. A sit-inside kayak is called a SINK for a reason but if you pick your days (waves 2 foot or less) and carry and bilge pump you might be ok. I had one and went out a few times but used a skirt for it but that made it hard to fish. Now I would not even think of a Sink with the sit-on-tops. Always keep your head on a swivel. We were out a few years ago in 2 foot or less waves and had a rouge wave (3-4 footer) caught one of our group sideways and almost dumped him. Boaters also have no respect for us and will plow by with a big wake. The same guy had a barge run right up on him. He had to paddle like mad to get out of its way. I believe the barge was aiming for him as there was no way he didn't see all of us. That is why I always wear bright colored clothing and a flag. Good luck and be safe. REMEMBER, THERE IS NO FISH WORTH YOUR LIFE!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a few pics from the last times out.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

When I saw this post, I was immediately thinking about this blog post I saw the probably pushed over the edge into buying a yak. Sure enough, it's the same folks!
http://kayakfishingalliance.blogspot.com/2014/04/lake-erie-kayak-trip-monster-walleye.html

Anyway, I'm hoping to head out this weekend and next week as the weather and work schedule allows, so many I'll see some of you all on this thread. I don't know which day or location yet, but likely out of Catawba or Turtle Creek/Magee Marsh area. I've never been to either location.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

FYI - a barge has right of way per maritime guidelines. They don't have to get out of the way, yield or avoid recreational vessels of any kind.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> FYI - a barge has right of way per maritime guidelines. They don't have to get out of the way, yield or avoid recreational vessels of any kind.


Interesting.

So I guess it's considered suicide? Same as a person walking across a highway?

As for neoprene waders filling up with water and sinking, it's been myth busted. Youtube.

The other thing that sucks about waders if going out to Erie is GL if you gotta piss. I guess warm piss in your waders would help on a cold day. lol!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So I guess it's considered suicide? Same as a person walking across a highway?
> 
> ...


Going #1 is not that hard to do man. Isn't that why Gatorade bottles are made with a wide mouth? I've even done it with a wetsuit on. Kind of hard to get the bottle down there but it worse out


----------

